# New P95 Not Ejecting



## boyzmom (Jan 20, 2013)

Have a new P95 that I truly want to love. Problem is it keeps choking on spent cartridges instead to ejecting them. Also having many jammed cartridges. Right now, I'm more accurate with this gun, but faster with my little 5 shot .38 with speedloaders. Hard to think of it as protection when I have to unjam it every shot or two. 

Any suggestions appreciated, even if I have to break it to me that I am a total dolt.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Semi-auto pistols need every bit of the recoil impulse, to operate properly.
If your hands and arms are absorbing some of that impulse, you will experience the kinds of malfunctions you noted.

Hold the pistol in a "death grip," and keep your arms stiff.
Your problems should then go away.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

How many different types and brands of ammunition have you tried in your Ruger? If only one or two, you might consider branching-out, maybe trying something different. If you've only been using cheap round-nose/FMJ/FMC target/practice ammo, you should try something a little bit more powerful and see if that helps. Maybe some JHP defensive-type ammo.

If all you have used is the cheap steel-cased imported ammo, then the probability it is an ammo-related problem just went WAY up.

Also, make sure the pistol is lubricated in accordance with the instruction manual.


----------

